#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Περιβαλλοντικά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*
*Windows -* Psycho tool 
*2. Νομοθεσία*
Διευκρινήσεις επί κτηνοπτηνοτροφικών εγκαταστάσεωνΥπαίθρια διαφήμιση (ΦΕΚ 224Α/2001)Εγκύκλιος Ε181/2008 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕΕγκύκλιος Ε186/2008 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕΥπ. Απ.: Αριθ. Ειβ 221/65: Περί διαθέσεως   λυμάτων και βιομηχανικών αποβλήτων (ΦΕΚ 138/Β/24-2-65)N. 3208/2003Οδηγία ΕΚ 96/61Ν.3734/2009 - Συμπαραγωγή χρήσιμων μορφών ενέργειαςΚΥΑ 146163/2012 Μέτρα και Όροι για τη Διαχείριση Αποβλήτων Υγειονομικών Μονάδων
 
* 3. Έντυπα*

*4. Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα* 
ΕξωτερικότητεςΧρήση και εξοικονόμηση νερού στην ΚύπροΔιαχείριση Α.Σ.Α. της ΔΙ.Α.Α.ΜΑ.Θ. Α.Α.Ε.Οικονομικά εργαλεία στη διαχείριση υδατικών πόρωνΜορφές ΑνακύκλωσηςDesign  to avoid odors in wastewater  sewersΧ.Υ.Τ.Α. Δήμου Πατρέων 
*5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*
* 
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

